# Bedsit/room camborne plea!!



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 10, 2008)

Was just wondering if anyone knew of any bedsit/rooms/houseshares or things of the sort in Camborne or surrounding areas i.e. Pool, Tuckingmill, Brea etc. Moving for september.

If anyone knows of anything along these lines, would be much apppreciated


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 11, 2008)

West Briton- Camborne & Redruth...fish4homes/jobs etc usually feeds into it.

get use to going up the hill, coming down.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 11, 2008)

i probably should have mentioned that i'm five hours away from cornwall at the moment.

so been as i cant go and view places just wondered if any one had a heads up on anywhere.

west briton, thats local paper is it not?? will check out fish4, thanks.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 11, 2008)

DaRealSpoon said:


> just wondered if any one had a heads up on anywhere.




there are only a couple of Urbs I know of in the Camborne area...doubt/dunno if they would come up with something that they would give a "heads up".

Appears to be quite a few places around Camborne that come up in the paper...as long as you not DSS, have no pets, no kids etc you'll find somewhere...50-100 per week...50 will prolly get you somewhere crap to live. 100 will be slightly different but no much.

I know of a lully place down here(Pz) for 85(but they won't take dole)...I know of another lully place down here(Pz)...but you pay 100 to live in a shoe box and the dole will pay 70 of it... I'm dole...pay 85 get 70 from the Council...make up the difference from IS.

If you aren't on the dole...look at fish4homes & look at some of the names of Agents renting out larger properties...would be worth ring them too to see if they have anything on their books or if anything comes onto their books.



Yup the West Briton is a paper...it's classified contents tend to to get scrapped/submitted to fish4homes...which is why I mentioned it coz I thought you wouldn't be able to get to see the paper in location....coz 'Brummage' doesn't sound local


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 11, 2008)

ill be a student down there, so no dss, but 'student' has its set of probs.

lookin at a few in fish4 now, so many dont have pics tho 

i take it pz is penzance, i love it round there but i dont think cycling from there to c'borne is viable??


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2008)

What Bosky said. (and yep Camborne's too far from Penzance for cycling really). 

I'm near Camborne if you're thinking of coming down to see Estate Agents for a weekend and need somewhere to stay.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 11, 2008)

DaRealSpoon said:


> ill be a student down there, so no dss, but 'student' has its set of probs.



same thing...student/dole/non working...all the same in the eyes of the Cornish landlord...have you tried talking to the college about landlords known to them?

You will prolly be asked for 2 months as a deposit and a month in advance...so 3 months up front...coz you are a student.

You won't get pics....well you may...but they be shite as a rule.


Start phoning the Agents immediately...you are going to be hard pushed to find something in a month.
http://www.yell.com/ucs/UcsSearchAc...edclarifyResults=&bandedclarifyResults=&ssm=1

http://www.fish4.co.uk/iad/lettings/result


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 11, 2008)

been in touch with a caravan site down there. its cheap and thereis no minimum let so if nothing else it will provide a base of operations to go and see other places.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2008)

DaRealSpoon said:


> been in touch with a caravan site down there. its cheap and thereis no minimum let so if nothing else it will provide a base of operations to go and see other places.



Good stuff. I'd live outside Camborne if given the choice, personally like. A couple of miles and you're into lovely countryside.


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2008)

two sheds said:


> What Bosky said. (and yep Camborne's too far from Penzance for cycling really).
> 
> I'm near Camborne if you're thinking of coming down to see Estate Agents for a weekend and need somewhere to stay.


aww thanks for that shedsy  darealspoon is a bloody good real life mate of mine


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2008)

aqua said:


> aww thanks for that shedsy  darealspoon is a bloody good real life mate of mine



Nice nice - is always welcome here then


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2008)

Whats a camborne?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Whats a camborne?



Is a Crooked Hill


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 11, 2008)

aye tis a kind offer sheds, and one i may yet take you up on, thank you 

Yeh, ideally i would want to live a bit outside of camborne but will have to wait and see whats available.

tomorrow is another day... filled with more phone calls to make


----------

